# Basic ABT instructions



## coyote (Jun 8, 2008)

Before you use the Chile Grill it probably wouldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t hurt to give it a good washing. When itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s clean you may want to squirt it with some cooking oil, doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need much, just enough to keep the cheese or whatever from sticking.*

Basic Jalapeno Pepper Preparation
*
(Say that 5 times real fast!)
When selecting your jalapenos at the store go for the big ones that are straight and tapered. It makes fixing them easier, and thereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s more to eat later! Hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s where you put on the rubber gloves if your have real sensitive skin. Cut the tops off the jalapenos and set them in the Chile Grill. Do all of them. Then using an jalapeno corer (an apple corer will do in a pinch) carefully remove the seeds. If you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want any surprises later make sure you get them all.
*
Stuff Em!
*Now comes the fun part, actually this part starts at the store, stuff something in `em! As youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re wandering down the aisle in the store, let your imagination go wild with ideas of what to put in your little creations. Every thing from the plain; cheese, refried beans, cream cheese, sausage, to the more differenter; shrimp, crab, smoked oysters, pickled baby corns, somebody might even like peanut butter! Anyway, put a little salt in the peppers, stuff them with something and put a toothpick through them and set them back in the Chile Grill. The toothpick is important because even the biggest jalapeno will fall through when it gets done enough. Some people top them off with a third of a slice of bacon and the toothpick keeps it on. One thing about using the bacon is, when itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s done, the peppers are done.
*
Cooking
*Put the Chile Grill in your bbq pit or oven at about 350 degrees, if you cook them at a higher temp it will boil out the stuffing's with high water content. Takes about an hour if you want the peppers to lose all their heat. 30 to 45 min. if you want some kick. If you put the Chile Grill on your bbq pit be sure you have indirect heat or the bottoms will burn before the tops are done.
*
Enjoy!
*


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice job with the tutorial.


----------

